# The Judge question



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

I was wondering if the Judge is chambered? My friend asked me and Im not sure. What exactly is the benifit if it is? Tnx, HG


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

The Judge


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It has to have a chamber sized to fit the cartridge or it wouldn't work very well.

The "Chamber" is where you place the cartridge.

The Judge has several chambers in it's cylinder as do all revolvers.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:smt108


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry. Didnt mean chamberd, but rifled barrell. HG


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> Sorry. Didnt mean chamberd, but rifled barrell. HG


Oh, then the answer is yes. The barrel _is_ rifled.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

I just saw an add in my local paper for a judge new for $399.00 is this a good price?


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Yea. Grab it up. HG:smt023


----------

